# Access to the NHS while on holiday in UK?



## Dzakunia (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi - I am a UK citizen and will be returning to the UK on an extended holiday with my 2 kids. I want to know whether I can still go to any doctor there if I need to and be treated on the NHS. My kids do not have UK passports yet. Does anyone have any experience of being treated on the NHS when you are not resident in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Dzakunia said:


> Hi - I am a UK citizen and will be returning to the UK on an extended holiday with my 2 kids. I want to know whether I can still go to any doctor there if I need to and be treated on the NHS. My kids do not have UK passports yet. Does anyone have any experience of being treated on the NHS when you are not resident in the UK? Thanks.


Everyone in the UK gets access without charge to emergency treatment on the NHS.
Only "habitual residents" get access without charge to other NHS treatment.

Wouldn't it be easier to take out travel insurance, though? Couple of bucks = peace of mind!


----------



## Dzakunia (Mar 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Everyone in the UK gets access without charge to emergency treatment on the NHS.
> Only "habitual residents" get access without charge to other NHS treatment.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to take out travel insurance, though? Couple of bucks = peace of mind!


Thanks, it might be easier to take out travel insurance. Any suggestions on a good outfit?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Dzakunia said:


> Thanks, it might be easier to take out travel insurance. Any suggestions on a good outfit?


Well AIG should probably give any US taxpayer a free policy!

Failing that, try some quotes from a Google. This one seemed to include most of the major players: Travel Insurance - InsureMyTrip.com


----------

